# Caractère spécial point central "·"



## delmic (3 Mai 2010)

quelqu'un sait-il comment obtenir le caractère "·" (alt-shift-f sur clavier iMac) ?


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2010)

Le rapport avec l'iPod ?

alt+shift+f marche très bien : ············ (c'est cadeau, tu peux les copier-coller)


----------



## Vijay (5 Mai 2010)

Je pense qu'il voudrait les avoir nativement sur son iPod Touch ou iPhone


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2010)

Ha ben oui, j'suis con moi.
Ça m'apprendra à essayer de répondre à des questions au réveil. 

Sur iPod touch, faut cliquer sur .?123 (à gauche de la barre espace),
puis sur #+= (à gauche du point)

Le caractère · se trouve au dessus de la touche qui sert à effacer.


----------



## delmic (7 Mai 2010)

Merci pour le cadeau ... 

Mais en ce qui concerne la solution, elle est toujours à trouver (si toutefois elle existe !)

En effet, la dernière manip cité ne sert qu'à obtenir "" (soit alt-@ sur clavier iMac), c'est à dire la "puce", pas le point central

Merci quand même et si quelqu'un a une idée ...


----------



## delmic (4 Août 2011)

à tous hasard pour les quelques 1300 lecteurs du message  :

En désespoir de cause  , j'ai depuis exporté la liste ésotérique ci-dessous :


Clavier Apple :
  &#9099;  &#8963;  &#8997;  &#63743;  &#8984;  &#9251;  &#65110;&#8413;  &#8999;  &#8685;  &#8996;  &#9167;  &#9021;

Divers :
  ^ 

Échec / cartes
&#9813;  &#9814;  &#9815;  &#9816;  &#9817;  &#9818;  &#9819;  &#9820;  &#9821;  &#9822;  &#9823;  &#9824;  &#9827;  &#9829;  &#9830;  &#9828;  &#9831;  &#9825;  &#9826;

Flèches :
  &#8658;  &#8677;  &#8676;  &#8682;  &#8679;  &#9166;  &#8617;  &#9003;  &#8998;  &#8689;  &#8598;  &#8632;  &#8690;  &#8600;  &#8670;  &#8671;
&#8593;  &#8595;  &#8675;  &#8592;  &#8672;  &#8594;  &#8674;

Math :
  ×  ÷  &#8800;  &#8776;  &#8771;  ±  ¼  ½  ¾  ²  ³ 

Puces :
    ·


----------

